# nakakasawa



## maelv

Hi 

I am looking for the meaning of these sentences. Can someone help me  ?

I was talking with a girl and she told me this:
"hindi ako magsasawa sayo.. "
"hindi ka nakakasawa  "

I checked nakakasawa in a dictionnary it said : " causes you to be fed up with." but it doesnt seem to fit with what she tried to translate to me.

Thx


----------



## mataripis

not good in English. but if you want to get the gist of the real meaning of "nakakasawa",   1.) i want something new, can i have another one?   Then , "Hindi nakakasawa" is 2.)  eversince i met you, you're the same, nothing changes!, i really like you, this feeling won't change!   Hey filipino folks, i know you can speak better English than i do, what alternative words can you share? I hope my samples give the clear meaning.


----------



## maelv

thx a lot. It's perfect for me ^^.

Tagalog is really amazing ...


----------



## Cake.

_Hindi ako magsasawa sayo_ is "I won't get tired of you" and _hindi ka nakakasawa_ literally translated would be "you are not easy to get tired of" but translating through meaning and through the way the girl said it, it's more of a "I cannot get tired of you".


----------



## maelv

thx for your answer cake.

I am surpised by the difference in translation.

When the girl explained what she meant, the explanation looked like                                                                                      *mataripis*'s explanation. But She told me that she couldn't translate the exact sentence with words. So i check the dicitonnary and i came to the same conclusion as                                                                                      *Cake.* That's why i posted here.

After reading your two posts, I am still a little confused to say the least 

This girl comes from mindanao and speaks visayan. Is it possible that the meaning of the sentence is influence by this dialect ?


----------



## niernier

Your dictionary is correct, nakakasawa means "to cause to be fed up with" or in other words, "to get tired of something".

The translation by Cake is what the girl is exactly trying to say in English, "I will not grow tired of you". As to your final question, no, the girl being a Visayan speaker should not affect the meaning of the sentence. She spoke it in Tagalog, and we were able to understand it.


----------



## maelv

ok thx a lot for the explanations, i get it now. 
I didnt meant to be disrespectful or look like i doubt the explanations ^^.


----------



## Cake.

Naw, haha. It's totally normal to ask if it's still confusing to you.


----------



## 082486

maelv said:


> "hindi ako magsasawa sayo.. "
> "hindi ka nakakasawa "



1. "i will never/not get tired of you"
2. same with what Cake said.

(correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## H&M

Cake. said:


> _Hindi ako magsasawa sayo_ is "I won't get tired of you" and _hindi ka nakakasawa_ literally translated would be "you are not easy to get tired of" but translating through meaning and through the way the girl said it, it's more of a "I cannot get tired of you".


Hello cake. How about  "nakakasawa ang pangkain" need your help. Thanks....


----------

